# Looking to buy headlight assembly



## rjdreww (Jan 1, 2010)

I have a 2001 altima I need a passenger side head light assembly. I would like to have one in good condition with no cracks and all the mounts still there. Anyone looking to sell one please contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

rjdreww said:


> I have a 2001 altima I need a passenger side head light assembly. I would like to have one in good condition with no cracks and all the mounts still there. Anyone looking to sell one please contact me at [email protected]


Lots of them on ebay for about $75 shipped, can't get much cheaper and its got new bulbs etc ,that you might need to replace anyway if buying used.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Ebay is always good to buy parts u cant find. I Got the headlights and side lights for my 98 Altima with the bulbs, For $48 with Shipping and Handling


----------

